# [Opera] Incapaz de reconocer java (Solucionado)

## Txema

Resulta que desde la versión 1.6.0.12 de java de Sun por fin se ha abilitado la USE nsplugin para los 64bits, y por tanto ya podemos disfrutar del plugin java en 64 bits de forma nativa, y efectivamente funciona, pero solo en Firefox, en Opera no hay manera.

Tras mucho intentarlo ejecuto opera desde la consola y esto es lo que me encuentro:

```
chema@gentoo:~$ opera -debugjava

opera: [java] failed to load libawt.so: libjvm.so: no se puede abrir el fichero del objeto compartido: No existe el fichero o el directorio

opera: [java] failed to load libjawt.so: libmawt.so: no se puede abrir el fichero del objeto compartido: No existe el fichero o el directorio

opera: [java] failed to load a suitable awt library.  Java will not work.
```

Esos archivos ni siquiera existen en mi equipo... y creo que son de la versión 1.4 de java... ¿? estoy muy perdio ^^"Last edited by Txema on Sun Mar 22, 2009 1:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebasmagri

Has probado con icedtea6?

----------

## gringo

ni uso java ni uso opera pero a ver si esto te puede servir de orientación :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/233917

curioso, pero si entiendo bien lo que pone en el bug, parece que el sistema cree que uno de los dos es de 32bits o algo asi, no ?

saluetes

----------

## Txema

Sí, ese ya lo había visto, pero es de antes de que saliera la versión para 64 bits y por tanto estaba intentando hacer funcionar un plugin para 32 en un navegador de 64 bits, normal que no le funcionara xDD

----------

## johpunk

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Sí, ese ya lo había visto, pero es de antes de que saliera la versión para 64 bits y por tanto estaba intentando hacer funcionar un plugin para 32 en un navegador de 64 bits, normal que no le funcionara xDD

 

como es el nombre del paquete nativo de java 64bits?

----------

## Txema

Se ve que lo único que hacia falta era una actualización por parte de Opera, ya funciona ^^

----------

